# IPv6 packet loss problem with one server



## ProServ (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, have a few FreeBSD Servers behind firewall in data center. Issue is, one of the FreeBSD servers has problems with IPv6. As can be seen from the ping6 statistics below in the image, its loosing a ton of packets. The two ping6 commands were run withing 2 minutes of each other.

The network config in /etc/rc.conf is the same with the difference being the IPv6 and IPv4 addresses. At a loss as to why server2 is having this issue.


----------

